
If a telco mindset were around 100 years ago... - jaybol
http://secondpagemedia.com/blog/?p=812
======
gaius
Before we rag on telcos too much, how often do you pick up a landline and
_not_ get a dial tone?

Their customer service is almost universally poor, but telcos are the absolute
masters of infrastructure engineering and operations. Vodafone's advertising
in the UK is all about that at the moment... I suspect it's aimed not towards
customers but towards people they want to hire.

~~~
hga
Well, the bigger point being made here is that "telcos" are suing to prevent
communities they aren't serving from providing their own service.

To amplify the "America 100 years ago" thesis, AT&T _didn't_ provide their
good service to much or most of rural and small town USA, so in those service
gaps communities, co-ops etc. built their own service. Without AT&T suing them
to prevent that.

